# leaves are yellowing/browning, crisping and curling



## J-BOMB (May 26, 2012)

hello everyone! my plants are about 3 weeks old and they are just some bag seed. My setup is home made (29 gallon rubbermaid with another one on top, picture attached) and I have two of these, 3 plants in each. each plant has there own 60 watt light bulb and i'm giving them 18/6. the lights are about 2.5 inches away. the bottom leaves on most of the plants have gone yellow, and upper leaves are crisping and getting brown spots. I just started mixing minute amounts of all purpose plant food with distilled water. I have given them about 3 servings so far since I noticed this. Does any one have any advice for this begginer chick?! I do have pH strips but havnt been watering the plants till water run off comes out just because they are still so young and i dont want to drown them, should i be watering more? any help is appriciated


----------



## J-BOMB (May 26, 2012)

sorry I could have been more thorough! the pots are 1.58 gallon pales and the lights are CFL's. Also will I need to upsize my pales?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 26, 2012)

WHat type of soil are you using? IME plants that young dont need nutes yet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2012)

J-BOMB said:
			
		

> sorry I could have been more thorough! the pots are 1.58 gallon pales and the lights are CFL's. Also will I need to upsize my pales?



What type of soil did you plant in?  What kind of all purpose plant food are you using?  What do you consider a minute amount? 

Do the pails have any drainage?

You have 3 CFLs in each 29 gal. tote?  What is the ACTUAL wattage of the bulbs you are using?  Do you have any ventilation?  What are your temps?

Is there a reason that you are not running your light 24/7?


----------



## J-BOMB (May 26, 2012)

I'm using herb soil from the local Gardening centre, and I mixed peat moss with it! Oh ok, I just thought it may be a deficiency, when would you suggest I start feeding them nutes? 

The brand of all purpose plant food is Schultz, contains nitrogen, phosphoric acid, potash, iron, manganese, zinc and EDTA. I'm giving me about 1/4 recommended dosage.  The pails do have drainage, each plant has their own 60 watt CFL above it. I do have ventilation, my fan pooched out on me so I have to replace it, (this could be a dumb question) am I testing the temp of the soil or the air 

No reason why Im giving them 18/6, do you suggest giving them 24/7 n if so for about how long? 

 Thank you!

Bit of a noob so sorry in advance for playing 21 questions with you guys, just hoping to get some feed back from people with experience


----------



## J-BOMB (May 26, 2012)

Any idea on what could possibly be the issue?


----------



## astrobud (May 27, 2012)

look kinda wet to me but not sure but you can run the lights 24/7 during veg then go to 12/12 when ready to flower, i go 6 weeks due to size restrictions:icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2012)

I think that your soil could be at least part of the problem, but we need to know more about the soil--I have never heard of "herb soil".  What is in it?  Does it have nutrients already in it?  It really looks kind of dense without good drainage.  Your plants look burned, which makes me think the soil probably has nutrients in it.  

I am also figuring that your CFLs are_ equivalent _to 60W and not an actual 60 watt bulb.  Equivalent wattage does not matter for growing purposes--we use actual wattage figures.  Could you please check them--I am thinking they are probably actually 13-14W CFLS.  While these will work for a little while while they are small, you are going to need more/better light soon.  Ventilation is also critical.  What are your temps in the totes with no ventilation? 

Marijuana does not require a dark period.  Running your lights 18/6 rather than 24/7 encourages stretch and less dense plants with fewer bud sites.


----------



## Roddy (May 27, 2012)

:yeahthat: all around and I would add that you might want to check into some actual MJ nutes. Not sure if your first grow or not, but I am thinking you're gonna run into a lot of problems when those gals get bigger....

As to the soil, yeah, looks like some perlite is needed for better drainage/aeration.

:ciao: and good luck, my friend!


----------



## J-BOMB (May 27, 2012)

The soil is miracle grow organic choice, it says its grows plants twice as big naturally haha. also written on the front is 0.10-.05-0.10, the light bulbs are 60 but use 13 watts. 

thanks for all the feed back, it is my first grow so I don't except a whole lot out of this grow, just experience n a little fun!

what would your guys' best suggestion to save these babies? to better my drainage should I remove plants from pales and add more pebbles n perlite and put them back? and also I will stop giving them nutes for a while. i was able to get another fan so its venting as we speak.


----------



## astrobud (May 28, 2012)

i see the miracle grow argument coming on again. miracle grow may work with older plants but it is to hot for most seedlings and imo not good for mj at all. to much time relese ferts in it


----------



## Menimeth (May 28, 2012)

The problem with MG, is the over abundance of N as compared to the trace amounts of the other nutes that are inclosed in the so called time release pellets. All it takes is water to saturate the pellets which makes them swell until they burst, which in turn releases the nutes. Too much water in the soil will result in an ever increasing amount of nutes being released into soil, which could damage your plants. Flushing your plants to wash the extra nutes out, adds to the problem by allowing more pellets to swell, releaseing more nutes into the soil. I am not saying that you can not grow with MG, just that it makes the grow much harder to control.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 28, 2012)

Totally :yeahthat:  totally my experience. MG is great for many types of plants, MJ ain't one of them. Those girls definitely look like they are either nute burned real bad or PH burned from imballance of nutes and soil.


----------

